# Good yeast for a porter



## TimT (18/3/14)

I love dark beers, porters and stouts, and have got plans for a number this year. But a look through my books last year at the final gravity figures (don't ask - please don't - it's too embarrassing) tells me that I'm not getting the yeast to do quite as much work as it should.

Now this comes down to a number of things, I'm sure: the mash would affect it (I'm working on it - I think my mash technique is improving). Fermentation temps may have been another thing. But I also suspect I'd get better, stronger, more flavourful porters by changing yeasts. Last year I stuck mostly with the Brew Cellar English Ale yeast.

So! Throw your favourite porter yeasts at me! (Holds out hat to accept any and all donations of a yeasty kind).


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

1099 and 1469.


----------



## Foxy74 (18/3/14)

I like the Wyeast 1028 'London Ale'


----------



## TimT (18/3/14)

Thanks for the suggestions! Should also have said that I prefer dry yeasts since I generally brew in smaller quantities though of course I could always scale up..... if I wanted my house to be absolutely overrun by beer bottles (as if it isn't already)....


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

The liquid world is a wonderful one.


----------



## dago001 (18/3/14)

1469 - is good.
Dry yeast, pick any ale yeast and you wont be far away.
A lot of people here dont like S04, but I dont mind it for a Porter. I have also used Nottingham and US05. Sort of depends on the recipe, but any of these will suffice.
Cheers
LB


----------



## TimT (18/3/14)

I've used S04, seems to be one of the most common ones. I'd like to give Nottingham a go.


----------



## dammag (18/3/14)

Liquid yeast is good if you brew in smaller quantities. Get fresh yeast and you won't need a starter. Keep bottles of slurry in the fridge for subsequent brews. A yeast like 1469 is quite versatile.


----------



## manticle (18/3/14)

Brewcellar english ale is repackaged s04


----------



## HBHB (18/3/14)

In Wyeast, west yorkshire, Denny's Favourite, 1056, would be my picks for bigger Porters. I also use Nottingham in dry yeast for a few recipes including browns, robust, Baltics and Imperials.

for most of the lower ABV Browns, i just use the same - BC English/s04 and occassionally Nottingham, US05 or M44 for lower ester levels.


----------



## sp0rk (18/3/14)

WY1728 was great in my choc porter


----------



## TimT (18/3/14)

I've been impressed with the flavours brought out by Belle Saison in the saisons I've been brewing this summer. I know similar flavours wouldn't work in porters and stouts, and wouldn't expect them to even show through because of the strong maltiness and the bitterness of the dark malts, but I'm certainly interested in seeing what distinctive tastes yeasts can bring to the darker beers.

I guess I'm looking for a yeast that is strong and will last the distance, give a fairly clean ferment but perhaps create some interesting stuff that will work with the porter. Peppery and spicy flavours, perhaps.


----------



## BeerNess (18/3/14)

Notto is my dark beer go to, good all-rounder and reliable.


----------



## Spiesy (18/3/14)

WLP002, WLP005, lots of choices!


----------



## stakka82 (18/3/14)

I vote S-04, love it in dark beers.


----------



## Joel Mcleod (18/3/14)

I tried the Wyeast 1968 London ESB in the porter I've just kegged. Came out pretty good. Left it sitting for another week after reaching the FG because apparently it can suffer from Diacetyl production if not left long enough.


----------



## kalbarluke (18/3/14)

Was the 1968 in the porter really (or overly) sweet?


----------



## MartinOC (18/3/14)

Depending on how you like your porters, I've found that the Irish Ale yeasts (WY 1084...& I forget the other one...?) are good, strong & clean fermenters, but you need to give them some dextrins to play-with for any long-term storage, or else everything gets rather "dry". 

WY 1028 (London) is also a good one. A little "flinty/minerally", but a lot also comes down to water chemistry there. 

Since you're in Melbourne (with soft water), you could always go for a Scottish-style porter (very-much malt-driven) & use a Scottish ale yeast (clean & good at low temp's over winter).

I'll shut-up now.....


----------



## Joel Mcleod (18/3/14)

kalbarluke said:


> Was the 1968 in the porter really (or overly) sweet?


Hard to say because my porter came out a bit stoutish. I'm cutting the black malt out of the recipe and so next time I think I'll be able to tell if the yeast makes it overly sweet.
I wonder if I use1469 as a comparison to 1968 and see if there's much difference.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

W1728. Handles big beers and loves low ferm temp. Gives a slight tartness.

w1728Scottish....I love you..


----------



## RobB (18/3/14)

TimT said:


> ......But a look through my books last year at the final gravity figures (don't ask - please don't - it's too embarrassing) tells me that I'm not getting the yeast to do quite as much work as it should......





TimT said:


> ..........Should also have said that I prefer dry yeasts.............


If it's attenuation you're after from a dry yeast, then Nottingham should be your first port(er) of call. If Nottingham doesn't get the job done, then it's time to look for problems elsewhere.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (18/3/14)

W1728


----------



## TimT (19/3/14)

One.... seven.... two.... eight.... one.... seven.... two.... eight.....

Oh sorry, just watching Hypnotoad.... Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## mr_wibble (20/3/14)

For my smoked porter ~

Looking at my notes, I used Mangrove Jacks M03, it was fine.
Used Safale S04 to good results as well.

-kt


----------



## r055c0 (20/3/14)

TimT said:


> I've been impressed with the flavours brought out by Belle Saison in the saisons I've been brewing this summer. I know similar flavours wouldn't work in porters and stouts, and wouldn't expect them to even show through because of the strong maltiness and the bitterness of the dark malts, but I'm certainly interested in seeing what distinctive tastes yeasts can bring to the darker beers.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for a yeast that is strong and will last the distance, give a fairly clean ferment but perhaps create some interesting stuff that will work with the porter. Peppery and spicy flavours, perhaps.


I made a stout using the Wyeast Belgian Saison 3724 last year and really enjoyed the mix of the saison characters and the roastyness. I reckon you should give it a go.


----------



## TimT (20/3/14)

Heh, you know I made a porter recently using some saison yeast but made the mistake of using wormwood in large quantities to flavour. It flavoured it all right..... (Tip to folks who want to use wormwood as a bittering herb..... don't. Or use it in small quantities to get a little character, but not too much character).


----------



## Mikedub (20/3/14)

Danstar Windsor has done the job for me in the past,....well, when I say 'done the job', its actually a lazy little bastard, but I like the taste of lazy in a porter


----------



## Dips Me Lid (23/3/14)

WLP 002, nice residual sweetness and seems to accentuate malt character nicely, I've tried it in English Brown Ales and Porters and had success.


----------



## Dave70 (24/3/14)

Brettanomyces ...


----------



## TimT (24/3/14)

That suggestion is just prepostoromyces.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/3/14)

Porter is a great style to try different yeasts. One of my favs to brew. So versitial

Personally I would work on grain & hops before yeast.

So many yeasts can work in a good Porter.


----------



## mje1980 (24/3/14)

Dave70 said:


> Brettanomyces ...


I've got my first brett porter almost ready to bottle. 1.070 starting, and added brett b at 1.020. Have since added rum soaked French oak chips and various dregs from such beers as cantillon and boon Kriek. Sitting at 1.009 so might bottle soon in champagne bottles and no priming sugar. Will give it a year then try


----------

